

Prime Gap Grows After Decades-Long Lull - jack_axel
http://www.quantamagazine.org/20141210-prime-gap-grows-after-decades-long-lull/

======
glhaynes
This was posted/discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731040)

Didn't get caught because of differing url schemes apparently.

